# E3 coverage.



## JTM (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone got a good place for E3 coverage?

I'd like some live feed.

Gamespot's doing okay for summaries, but I'd rather find a better source.


----------



## Beathard (Jun 7, 2011)

What is E3?  Answered my own question. Electronic games conference.


----------



## owls84 (Jun 7, 2011)

Beathard said:


> What is E3?



I would like to make a motion that Beathard be banned from all further activity on this site based on his lack of electronic knowledge. He is just too likely to hurt himself or someone else when near him. I am just looking out for the children here.


----------



## Beathard (Jun 7, 2011)

I spend so much time on MoT to keep up with games. That's my sons job.  He keeps me up to date on what us worth playing. Other electronics are to expensive for me right now. I have two urchins in college.


----------



## owls84 (Jun 7, 2011)

Based on his defense statement I would like to withdraw the motion on the floor and move that we place him on probationary watch.


----------



## Benton (Jun 7, 2011)

G4 has ok coverage, but not so much on the live feed.


----------



## JTM (Jun 8, 2011)

So Nintendo wants us to play games where every controller is an iPad now?  Holy crap.  

Also, I'm with owls.


----------



## tbone1321 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ign.com
by the way who here plays Xbox 360


----------



## JTM (Jun 8, 2011)

tbone1321 said:


> Ign.com
> by the way who here plays Xbox 360


 
I'm PC/PS3 only, sorry bud.


----------



## Benton (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm a PC gamer myself. (I'd have a PS3 as well, could I afford it...)


----------



## tbone1321 (Jun 8, 2011)

I understand but I just wanted to let you know there is a game called dragon age 2 and there is one part where you find this ancient text and it talks about three masons who killed there master for some secret word hmm sound familar


----------



## MikeMay (Jun 8, 2011)

Atari...if it ain't Pong or Tank...I ain't playin.  :001_tt2:


----------



## Beathard (Jun 8, 2011)

Electro-mechanical pinball rules!  Especially Kiss!


----------



## JTM (Jun 8, 2011)

Beathard said:


> Electro-mechanical pinball rules!  Especially Kiss!


 
BANNNNNNN







/joking


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jun 8, 2011)

I am on XBox. Haven't played Dragon Age 2 yet. Guess I will have to check that out.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## tbone1321 (Jun 9, 2011)

MikeMay said:
			
		

> Atari...if it ain't Pong or Tank...I ain't playin.  :001_tt2:



Ah Atari they don't make games like that anymore probably because one ball bouncing between two paddles can't entertain the average 3 month old anymore


----------



## tbone1321 (Jun 9, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:
			
		

> I am on XBox. Haven't played Dragon Age 2 yet. Guess I will have to check that out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry



What games do you play on xbox


----------



## JTM (Jun 9, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:


> I am on XBox. Haven't played Dragon Age 2 yet. Guess I will have to check that out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


 DA2 was really bad compared to DA1.


----------



## tbone1321 (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah It was I loved the open world on the first one and all the different characters but any way I thought that was really neat with the Mason thing


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jun 9, 2011)

Lately my time has been taken up by Portal 2 and Fallout:New Vegas. I prefer the RPG type games but do some 1st person shooters. Right now it's mainly Portal 2 but there are a lot of new ones I am looking forward too.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## tbone1321 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mass effect 1 and 2 are my favorite RPG but right now I love Call of Duty Black Ops


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jun 9, 2011)

The Mass Effect series are my favorites also. Can't wait for #3. I never got into Black Ops but want to try the new MW3 when it comes out

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## tbone1321 (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah I am excited about MW3 and Battle Field 3 too


----------



## Joseph_OConnor (Jun 10, 2011)

Can't wait for Skyrim!! It's going to be crazy!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jun 10, 2011)

Joseph_OConnor said:


> Can't wait for Skyrim!! It's going to be crazy!


 
Really looking forward to that one too. It is going to be epic!


----------



## tbone1321 (Jun 10, 2011)

yeah I loved Elder scrolls IV and with the new graphics I am really excited


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jun 10, 2011)

I also like that there is more than 300 hours of gameplay involved. Too many games now focus so much on multiplayer that the single player story is nothing more than some shallow story that takes me a few hours to complete.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## tbone1321 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yep but I have a freind that I play on multiplayer for Black Ops and it is so much fun


----------



## Joseph_OConnor (Jun 10, 2011)

Forgot to mention Dual Wielding FTW in ES-V: Skyrim. Also did anyone see the new engine they created for Battlefield 3? So amazing! Can't wait to have some vehicular battles ---Tank Wars!


----------



## tbone1321 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah that frostbite 2 engine is amazing.


----------

